# Zwei Grafikkarten??



## Freak_the_Flat (14. Dezember 2001)

Ok, im moment habe ich die ATI Rage Pro 32mb drinnen!!
Kaufe mir aber demnächst die Ge Force 2 MX400 64mb!(weil die gerade im Weihnachtsangebot gibt)! Möchte nun wissen ob ich diese zwei Grafikkarten miteinander kombinieren kann! Oda wenigstens die eine einbauen kann ohne dass ich die andere ausbauen muss, und dass ich für die spiele zB die ge force 2 benutzen kann und zb für filme schauen die ATI Karte!!Denn was ich weiß ging das damals mit den vodoo 3dfx karten!!!(das man die mit der standardmäßigen grafikkarte kombinieren konnte!!)
Bitte um Antwort

mfg Freak


----------



## Avariel (14. Dezember 2001)

Also das du zum Filme glotzen eine Karte und zum zocken ne andere nimmst, geht sicher nicht! Und wenn du beide einbaust, kann ich mir auch vorstellen, dass des konflikt gibt.

Da müsstest du wohl die alte Karte (vor dem Einbau der neuen Karte)  im Hardware-Profil deaktivieren.

Ganz sicher fährst du, wenn du auf noch ein paar weitere Threads wartest


----------



## Freak_the_Flat (14. Dezember 2001)

danke erstmals für deine antwort

mfg Freak


----------



## NIC140903 (14. Dezember 2001)

es is möglich zwei grafikkarten parallel laufen zu lassen, logischerweise brauchst du dann auch zwei monitore 
einfach beide einbaun und die treiber installieren, unter win98 hab ich das ma ausprobiert, du solltest aber vorher auf http://www.microsoft.com/hcl gucken ob deine grafikkarten für den dual-monitor-betrieb kompatibel sind
ich hatte zum beispiel vor das unter win2k mit ner gf2gts und ner s3trio aufzubaun, das ging aber leider nicht


----------



## Freak_the_Flat (14. Dezember 2001)

Ok, dann muss halt die ATI dran glaubn!!!
danke für eure mühen

mfg Freak


----------

